# bigreds in the surf!



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Here is some bull red action from this past week in Matagorda! My wife caught a giant!


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Watch"BullRed Rooks" on YouTube


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

It was on FIRE this past weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Test


----------



## Empty Stringer (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool Video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice reds


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Empty Stringer said:


> Cool Video!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

sharkchum said:


> Nice reds


I love Mitchell's cut!


----------

